# Best type of nest box?



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I need to get a nest box for my birds. What do you all use? What is the best brand of nest box for cockatiels?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I make my own out of ply wood and I make them bigger then the store bought ones 

I haven't seen a store bought one in person (just one for budgie parakeets) but just reading the dimensions on them they seem way too small 

mine are about 12"X12"X12" Square I do have one shaped like a house (well its square and the "roof" looks like a house roof it has 2 peaks, both sides lift up -but only when it isn't attached to the cage , but its still about the same size as my Square ones the lids lift off of .


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I prefer the ones that Petsmart has I don't know the brand name. Usually the ones at Petco are only designed to be used inside the cage. The ones at Petsmart can be used either way.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Nestboxes usually don't have a brand name. You want one that's the appropriate size for a cockatiel of course. And you have to decide whether you want one where the back side of the nestbox attaches to the cage, or one where the front side attaches to the cage. If your cage has a nestbox door so you can hang the box outside the cage, you need the front attachment. If you're going to hang the nestbox inside the cage you need the back attachment.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. My problem is that the cage I have does not have a nest box door and there is only 1 nest box I can buy in town at petco and it's big. So I'll probably have to put it inside the cage which won't leave much floor space. I'm afraid that if I try to put it outside and leave one of the food doors up that something bad will happen. I guess I'll just have to give it a try.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I use the food doors on my cages to attach nest boxes, there's usually at least 3 on most cages so it's fine to use one for a nest box. The box should fit closely enough to the cage that the birds can't get out. I would aim to hang the box outside the cage as it can be really difficult to access a box inside the cage for daily checks and cleaning.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i use wooden ones i just had 6 made


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I use food doors on all of mine that doesn't have a breeder door (which i only have one that does and honestly I don't like it , its too high up for my liking) but that's a budgie cage, and all the ones i use the feeder doors are budgie or love bird cages 

my tiels cages I cut the bars off one side to place the nest box then i attach it with a S.S bolt, washer and wing nut (i attach them all like that actually)


----------

